# Leitfaden zum strukturieren von Programmen gesucht. Programm Architektur



## hifibastel (26 September 2018)

Hallo, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Leitfaden, der die Herangehensweise beschreibt oder Empfehlungen gibt wie man ein SPS-Programm gut Strukturiert.

Auch wenn man über den "Programmierleitfaden für S7-1200/S7-1500" vortrefflich streiten kann, sehe ich ihn als ganz brauchbaren Leitfaden, um seinen Stil zu hinterfragen und ggf. zu optimieren. Gibt es analog dazu etwas für die Planung und Strukturierung von Programmen. Da haben sich doch sicherlich schon schlaue Köpfe gedanken zu gemacht, so dass man hier auch die ein oder andere Idee bekommt Dinge besser zu machen oder zu standardisieren.


----------



## marlob (27 September 2018)

PackML zum Beispiel

https://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und-iec61131/88867-packml.html#post668126


----------

